# Climate of the Western Conference as of now...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Post your thoughts on the West and who you think has improved and who hasn't. You can also post your Top 8 as of right now for the playoffs. And please remember, the 1st 3 teams must be division winners. Even if the Rockets or Mavs have a better record than 2 teams that won their division they can't be put 2nd or 3rd.

I'll post mine soon.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I would say the teams that have improved are:
Suns, Houstan, Kings, San Antonio could of only goten better 

Top 8
1. San Antonio
2. Phoenix
3. Denver
4. Dallas 
5. Houston
6. Seattle
7. Sacramento 
8. Golden State, Minnesota

Its actually a very close conferency now that i look at it. Houston and Dallas will have more games won than denver. Denver will go above seattle from the loss of McMillan and not much other activity there. I see Phoenix a very good playoff team but not quite as good regular season. However i also think there will only be a few games between us and San Antonio and we could take the Western Conference or the leagues best record again.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

1. San Antonio
2. Phoenix
3. Denver
4. Houston
5. Dallas
6. Sacramento
7. Seattle
8. Golden State

I have a hard time dropping the Sonics out with 2 All-Stars on the team. I also see GS making it. But I don't know, Minnesota seems to be missing here The last 3 seeds are hard to figure.


----------



## grumpyd (Sep 15, 2004)

pretty similar:

1. san antonio
2. phoenix
3. denver
4. houston
5. dallas
6. golden state
7. seattle
8. sacramento

The west is no longer the dominant conference. The east has almost caught up with miami, detroit, indiana, and I believe some solid upcoming teams including philadelphia, new jersey, milwaukee, chicago, and cleveland

The Sonics are banking on their two youngsters ridnour and collison to make up for their loss of depth. Memphis, and Houston all may have potential problems with their revamped rosters. There may be too many players who think they need more playing time than they deserve. The advantage Houston has over the Grizz of course is that the Rockets have 2 superstars, which will put them well ahead of the Griz and Pao.

as for the suns, they have lost speed and three point shooting, and gained size and defense. If they don't run as much this year, will the Nash-Amare-Marion connection be as effective as last year?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

What are you guys saying? Denver won't be that high. They didn't improve anything. I'd say they get 5th seed tops.

1) San Antonio - no surprises here
2) Phoenix - We'll still be good, btu Spurs will top us in standings.
3) Sacramento - Picked up Shareef, but lost the Cat.
4) Minnesota - KG will know what he did wrong last season, and fix it, and have another MVP type season. They traded away Cassell because they know McCants is good enough to start. He'll have a great season. They also got a good packup in Jaric.
5) Houston got some amazing pick ups on the offseason with Swift and DA. They will still be good, but better then last year (come on, T Mac and Yao and now Swift and DA, they'll me amazing.
6) Denver - I know K-Mart was hurt and everything, but when when he was at 100% they still struggled. They will do alot better, but Not as good as everyones saying. and Coach Karl will help them to keep on improving.
7) Mavericks - With Dirk, and now a very good denfensive player (which is what they needed), they will continue to do good, even without Finley.
8) Seattle - Ray Allen is still Ray Allen. They are going to sign back Vlad, still have Rashard, they are looking like last years team. They won't be as good without AD33 though.

Golden State won't make the playoffs. It doens't matter how good Ike did in the Summer L, ITS THE SUMMER L. He'll do good, but they will still need a C (Tryo Murphy is too weak to play C).


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Jammin said:


> What are you guys saying? Denver won't be that high. They didn't improve anything. I'd say they get 5th seed tops.


As Dissonance specified the top 3 seeds are by dvision. Therefore we believe denver have goten better then seattle, minnesota havent imrpoved and denver therefore will take 3rd spot, as they will be the best team in their division.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Not certain who will end up with the better regular season record between Phoenix and San Antonio. It will come down to little things between the 2 like last year.

1/2 Phoenix/San Antonio
3 Denver
4/5/6 Houston/Dallas/Seattle
7/8 Minnesota, Memphis, Golden State , Clippers or Sacramento

I am pretty sure about Phoenix, San Antonio and Denver being the top 3 seeds with Minnesota and Seattle having small chances to win their division. Houston would be the closest next team to be a lock for a good seed but really I could see the rest bein wide open.

And I forgot Utah, they could surprise everybody and be the #3 seed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Not certain who will end up with the better regular season record between Phoenix and San Antonio. It will come down to little things between the 2 like last year.
> 
> 1/2 Phoenix/San Antonio
> 3 Denver
> ...


Suns #1 baby!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Amareca said:


> 7/8 Minnesota, Memphis, Golden State , Clippers or Sacramento


You left out the Lakers, Portland, Utah & NO. 
:cheers:


----------

